# Why are nuts bad for rabbits



## dr_peter_kraz (Jan 26, 2005)

Hello My name is Peter and I have abeautiful 7 pound mini lop doe named Faye. Wealways spend lots of time with one another and I have raised her as aindoor rabbits since she was 5 months old. She is now goingto be 3 in May and after reading my 5th book on rabbits found out thather diet maybe going in the wrong direction. Thats why I'mwriting you because I have been giving her a handful of prepackagedromaine lettuce that is not dark green, 2 ounces of Pellets, 3 babycarrots, around 1/2 handful of raisins, peanut, soy nuts, andcashews. I have now takin out the nuts and raisins replacingthem with mustard greens. I see her very disappointed whenshe runs to her plate that I have put down and sees there's no nuts orraisins. Faye has been eating nuts/raisins her wholelife. Can she no longer have (even soy nuts) these things sheappreciates so much? (VERY IMPORTANT QUESTION&gt And ifso why what are so bad about nuts and how could soy nuts bebad? I say very important above for why because I have gottenmixed answers about nuts, some people sayyes because Faye hasbeen easily digesting them and others (HRS) say no without explanation.

Please help us
sincerely
Peter &amp; Faye


----------



## *nepo* (Jan 26, 2005)

Hi, I don't know why nutsare bad. But if your bunny likes raisins so much, their is a productcalled craisins ( Cranberries and raisins) that you can give to her asa treat. If you want information on diet go to 

http://www.rabbit.org/faq/sections/diet.html


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Jan 26, 2005)

Nuts are very fatty and bad for a rabbits system.Raisins are bad because they are high in sugar and can cause problemsin a rabbits system. Raisins are ok in limited quantities as treats (2or 3 every so often).


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 26, 2005)

Welcome to the board!  Do you have a picture of Faye you could post? We love pictures here. 

As far as nuts, they are veryhigh in protein, which can leadto a very chubby bunny, which can lead to a much shorter life span.It's not that nuts are toxic to rabbits, just not so good for theoverall health of your bun. 

Mostly the raisins and 'sweet' stuff such as fruits should be limitedto treats only. Rabbits do need regular veggies in their diets, sodon't stop that. My own rabbits go nuts over the raisins, craisins andapples, but they only get them once or twice a week.


----------



## gjsara (Jan 26, 2005)

im going to go against the grain here lol if youhave been feeding your bun this for 3 years then there is no reason isee to change as long as your bunny is happy and healthy i wouldnt putthat much thought into it. and as far as being chubby is your bun??well if you feel you need to change maybe just lower the portions and ithink you bun should be ok

sara


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Jan 26, 2005)

Although it may not appear to be causing problemsnow, it could in the future. I was feeding my bunnies somethign thatwas actually considered poisonous before I found out it is poisonous.They showed no ill effects but I still cut it out. It may appear not tobe harmful right now, but down the road it may becone a problem andpossibly an expensive one at that.

Your bunny wants to sweets and thats why she doesn't seem sointerested. Just give it time and she will slowly start forgettingabout that and eat the other foods with gusto. Most of us have givennuts as treats but they are few and far between (I mean once a month iswhat I give if that). Raisins are ok as treats but beware that they arehigh in natural and added sugar which can be harmful to their systemsas I already said. You don't have to cut it out of her diet completely,just limit it as treats.


----------



## Buck Jones (Jan 27, 2005)

I don't feed nuts because too many sources sayto refrain from so doing. Do they actually hurt therabbit? I don't know, but to my mind where there is smoke,there is fire. If several sources agree they are detrimentalto a rabbit's health, I will abide by theirsuggestion rather than take the chance that they are mistaken or haveno cause to proffer that opinion.

Rabbit diet is a very contentious thing amongst various segments of therabbit keeping population. Breeders and meat producers feedin anticipation of different goals than do pet owners.European rabbit fanciers tend to feed a more natural diet than thepelleted one prevalent here, but that is slowly changing as pelletedfeed becomes more common on the continent.

I once participated in a lively thread on another forum regarding thetopic of rabbit diet, that included participants from the US, UK, andsome Balkan countries whose names escape me right now. The generalconclusion was that the European diet of natural greens and vegetationwas probably healthier and more "normal" for the rabbits than our ownpelleted feed; however, pelleted feed did permit a fairly balanced dietnutritionally, depending upon the manufacturer. In addition,pelleted feed was quite inexpensive, a great deal less labor intensivethan natural foodstuff accumulation and, more importantly, was vastlymore *convenient*!

Therein lies the story about diet, I think. The GuinnessBook of World Recordslongest lived rabbit, of whom ourmoderator contacted the owners, grew to the ripe old age of 18 years 10months and 21 days (if memory serves me correctly) on a diet of grasshay and vegetables only. That also says something to me, aswell. Perhaps, our moderator, Carolyn, may resurrect thatthread from the archives for the edification of new comers, such asyourself.

Most things, in moderation, seem to do little harm to us, or buns forthat matter. If only one person gives a smatteringof nuts occasionally, as gjsara says, little harm will probably come toyour Faye. If people other than yourself within yourhouseholdgive treats surreptitiously, well then,Miss Faye may end up with too many nuts for comfort and suffer someconsequences, or not, as the case may be. Is it worth thechance and are you willing to take it?

Welcome to the Forum. Glad to see that you catching up onyour rabbit husbandry. That portends well for little minilop, Faye.

Buck


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Jan 27, 2005)

I have absolutelynothing to add to what our Grandmaster has just said, for who couldpossibly top that? However, I would like to welcome you aboard!

RaspberrySwirl


----------



## dr_peter_kraz (Jan 27, 2005)

I wanted to thank you for the welcome and let youknow I am very happy to be part of such a wonderful forum.Its just lovely to have such a quick reply to all myqueastions. Oh and by the way I wanted to say faye well soonhave a picture up shes very cute

Peter


----------



## dr_peter_kraz (Jan 27, 2005)

Thank you so much for your reply and I am veryhappy to be able to have such quick answers in a short time.Now I am not sure if this is posted for everyone to she so I well say"with everyones opinion I have found it best to no feed her nuts orraisins". I well also answer that faye is one pound overweight (which makes a great heated pillow to have on the bed) and forher best interests I well be limiting Faye to two cups of veggies aday. All of you have put such a great report together and I must sayits wonderful to have all of your comments. Buck I am veryinterested in the feeding schedule's for the rabbit that lived almost19 years. I well try my very hardest to return the favor byputting down my imputes if I happen to Know any answers to thequestions on this forum. I look forward to getting to knowall of you better. I also wish everyone a nice night.

Peter


----------



## Lassie (Feb 1, 2005)

Peter I give my bunny peanuts, 2 in the morening and 1 at night when he goes in his cage.


----------



## dr_peter_kraz (Feb 1, 2005)

Huh, I posted this a while ago.


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Feb 2, 2005)

Dr. Pete,it's not at all uncommon for posts to resurface!  Manypeople scour old archives for certain information and come across poststhat they "bump" back into action with a reply or sometimes just a"bump" to get them going again. I would say in this case Lassieprobably didn't notice the date! 

RaspberrySwirl


----------



## Carolyn (Feb 2, 2005)

*Buck Jones wrote: *


> Therein lies the story about diet, I think. The GuinnessBook of World Recordslongest lived rabbit, of whom ourmoderator contacted the owners, grew to the ripe old age of 18 years 10months and 21 days (if memory serves me correctly) on a diet of grasshay and vegetables only. That also says something to me, aswell. Perhaps, our moderator, Carolyn, may resurrect thatthread from the archives for the edification of new comers, such asyourself.
> 
> Buck




Will do, Buck.

:dude:

-Carolyn


----------

